# Sticky  Requesting, Offering or Selling Drugs (including supplements)



## Cloudy

Please be reminded that it is against site policy to offer, sell or request drugs (this includes prescription drugs and vitamins/supplements).

Any posts offering, selling or requesting drugs/supplements will be removed/edited and the members involved may be cautioned or have their account closed. Prescription drugs have been specifically prescribed for personal use and not another member.

Every time you post you will notice a large reminder that giving away or selling drugs is illegal under the medicines act and the drugs misuse act. It is also detailed in the terms you agreed to when you became a member and included in the Site Guidelines.

If you have any drugs remaining from your treatment cycle, please contact your clinic to ask them if they are able to dispose of them for you, alternatively your local pharmacist will be able to do this.

Thank you

Cloudy - FF Moderator xxx


----------

